# What Is Your Neighborhood Walk Score?



## OneEyedDiva (May 9, 2021)

It's very important to some retirees to find places to live that are close to lots of amenities, especially for those (like myself) who can no longer drive. Some of us may be lucky enough to already live in very walkable areas, again...like me.  The walk score for my neighborhood is 97 a "Walker's paradise". You can check the walk score and the availability of public transportation for your neighborhood or an area you may be considering moving to here. They also list how bikeable it is and apartments for rent in the area with their walk scores.
https://www.walkscore.com/score/


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

Mine is 43. Should I become unable to drive we have buses that run. There's a stop on the corner from me.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 9, 2021)

55, which is higher than I expected. A few blocks away the walkable score is only 33.
Maybe the convenience store / gas station on my corner brought my score up.


----------



## Gemma (May 9, 2021)

Where I reside, walking score is *0, *public transportation is *0, *and bike score is *5.*

I guess you could say I live way out in the boonies.  lol  Very rural and love all the peace and tranquility it offers.


----------



## AnnieA (May 9, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Where I reside, walking score is *0, *public transportation is *0, *and bike score is *5.*
> 
> I guess you could say I live way out in the boonies.  lol  Very rural and love all the peace and tranquility it offers.



Same scores here, and I love it the tranquility as well.


----------



## officerripley (May 9, 2021)

Mine is a 20 which is too low seeing as how I don't drive that much anymore. (Some places I can handle driving to--little traffic, etc--more & more, I cannot.)


----------



## Keesha (May 9, 2021)

Walking score 10 out of 10.... lots of places to walk 
Quietness 10 out of 10..... exceptionally quiet


----------



## officerripley (May 9, 2021)

Thank for posting this and the other cool quizzes you've posted, Diva. Where do you find them?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*42...*
Car-Dependent​ 
*Most errands require a car.*

I was surprised when my address came up.. I was expecting it to be USA centric...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2021)

62

Everything I need on a regular basis is within a half-mile or approx. 5 city blocks.

Things have changed so much in the last few years that pretty much everything I need can be delivered.

My neighborhood is a little bit _gritty_ but it's safe to be out and about alone during the daytime.  Like any city neighborhood, you need to be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> 62
> 
> Everything I need on a regular basis is within a half-mile or approx. 5 city blocks.
> 
> ...


i think mine is safe during the day as well. for the most part. i think some of that may be changing with the pandemic and all. people are causing more trouble during the day now.


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

49 Car-Dependent here.   No public transportation.  

While that is the case,  my apts.  offer free rides a few days a week to area stores and  doctors for tenants.  (They own a bus)
I have my own car and still drive,    but it's nice to have that option when the time comes. 

Like @Aunt Bea,    I've come to reply on home delivery for most   things anymore.


----------



## jujube (May 9, 2021)

Walk score 5 (car dependent)

Bike score 27 (somewhat bikeable)


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Where I reside, walking score is *0, *public transportation is *0, *and bike score is *5.*
> 
> I guess you could say I live way out in the boonies.  lol  Very rural and love all the peace and tranquility it offers.


Same here only the bike score is a 6 which seems high as the road is narrow with little shoulder and people drive like maniacs.
But, yes, living in the boonies is peaceful and tranquil (except for the maniacs . . . ) 
Not for much longer, though . . .


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *42...*
> Car-Dependent​
> *Most errands require a car.*
> 
> I was surprised when my address came up.. I was expecting it to be USA centric...


I just put mine in again... and this time it came up with an even lower score.. o*f 38 *


----------



## Pecos (May 9, 2021)

Mine is a 2 for walking and a 14 for biking.

You must have a car to live here.


----------



## Buckeye (May 9, 2021)

0 for me.  But I knew that.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2021)

Thanks for this interesting thread OID.

Walk Score of 71 out of 100. This location is Very Walkable so most errands can be accomplished on foot.

This location is in Lakewood. Nearby parks include Cove Park, Edgewater Park and Madison Park.


----------



## Manatee (May 11, 2021)

Other than airport limos, we have not used public transport since 1992.  We walk 20' from the front door to the car and down the way to the cluster mailbox.  The site says we are a 14.


----------



## Chet (May 11, 2021)

Walk 65 and bike 48 here. I live on the edge of town but if I were more in the center my walk would be higher.


----------



## katlupe (May 12, 2021)

Very walkable 78 and bikeable 55. I live right downtown so everything is walkable. My quiz brought up the picture of my apartment building too!


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 12, 2021)

The neighborhood where I grew up&still live is very walkable 84,a few local stores don't need to use the car.The local bus transportation stops 65,very convient for me, are down the street from my apt building, 88 for bikers which doesn't surprise me since there are lovely neighborhood streets,nearby park to ride by


----------



## timoc (May 12, 2021)

What Is Your Neighborhood Walk Score?​68, but the corner shop's front door is jammed shut and having to go round the back reduces the score to 67.25.


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2021)




----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

23 - Car dependent neighborhood for most errands.
At least for now DH and I are cool with that.  Should we become unable to drive we'll look to Uber, taxis, deliveries or our kids. 

Lots of trade-offs in life. The downside of living amidst grocers, pharmacies, doctors, etc., is much higher levels of traffic, noise, litter, and so forth.

Great topic, @OneEyedDiva!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (May 12, 2021)

We are a 54 walkable, 62 bike able. Very happy with were we live. residential, but quiet and pretty, bike/walking trail close by, and very walkable for groceries, coffee shops etc.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Thank for posting this and the other cool quizzes you've posted, Diva. Where do you find them?


You're welcome my friend. I don't remember how I came across them Officer, it's been so long since I first found them both. I've seen interesting things on other social media sites and it my news apps.
@Ruthanne You're welcome as well. Thank you @StarSong


----------



## asp3 (May 12, 2021)

Walk - 78
Transit - 58
Bike - 90

The scores aren't surprising to me.  I walk a lot especially with the dogs and bike in the area as well.  I don't take public transit now but will probably start doing it again once they start having music events in the area.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

@Aunt Bea @MarciKS  I live in what is considered the downtown area as well. Our city has too much shooting going on but I've never felt unsafe while walking about. However, I would never walk the streets we did when I was much younger. My BFF at the time and I didn't drive, so we'd walk to the clubs. Now those areas have changed and aren't safe. And I have no cause to go out at night unless I'm riding with a family member.

@Manatee Since COVID, the only public transportation I've taken is the Atlantic City bus. Although there are many bus lines within walking distance, I've treated myself to Uber and Lyfts (only to get to my medical appointments) if my son or grandson can't "tote me around" as I say. That expression cracks my son up.  @Pecos


----------



## Llynn (May 12, 2021)

ZERO for all.   Guess I better keep the old Dodge running.


----------



## DaveA (May 12, 2021)

Makes a huge difference how old you are and what ailments you may suffer from. A comfortable neighborhood at age 65  may become a disaster by 80 or 85.  Nice to ride that bike and take the dogs for a walk in your 60's but may become a non-starter  a few years later.

My wife and I  were consistent walkers in our 60's/early 70's, but as we edged into our 80's it was a rapid decline in our physical abilities. And this without either of us becoming ill or having an accident.  Just a gradual decline.

I only mention this as something to consider when settling in for your retirement years.  The "perfect" place can become a nightmare.

My best solution - - -Hold onto your car as long as possible, live near your kids and grandkids and hope you've treated them right as a parent/grandparent.    As I approach 90 with my wife just a step behind, that gallon of milk or medical prescription that we need or the trip to the doc/hospital  becomes a major problem unless there's a little help nearby.  

Of course, if you don't last too long and check out early, there's nothing to worry about !


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Makes a huge difference how old you are and what ailments you may suffer from. A comfortable neighborhood at age 65  may become a disaster by 80 or 85.  Nice to ride that bike and take the dogs for a walk in your 60's but may become a non-starter  a few years later.
> 
> My wife and I  were consistent walkers in our 60's/early 70's, but as we edged into our 80's it was a rapid decline in our physical abilities. And this without either of us becoming ill or having an accident.  Just a gradual decline.
> 
> ...


You offer a lot of wisdom in that post, Dave.  Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (May 12, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Makes a huge difference how old you are and what ailments you may suffer from. A comfortable neighborhood at age 65  may become a disaster by 80 or 85.  Nice to ride that bike and take the dogs for a walk in your 60's but may become a non-starter  a few years later.
> 
> My wife and I  were consistent walkers in our 60's/early 70's, but as we edged into our 80's it was a rapid decline in our physical abilities. And this without either of us becoming ill or having an accident.  Just a gradual decline.
> 
> ...


Oh so true!  I always know I’ll be fine with whatever comes my way, as long as hubby is by my side. But, we are also blessed with caring and loving children and grands, so hopefully God will keep blessing us for years to come.


----------

